# The End of Days ( pic heavy )



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2020)

1



 2

 3



4


 5


 6


----------



## weepete (Oct 22, 2020)

Cool set!


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thats cute....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2020)

weepete said:


> Cool set!





Soocom1 said:


> Thats cute....



Thank you both _very _much. Was just trying to think of something new, ya know?


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 22, 2020)

Very Cute.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 23, 2020)

Different for sure.  I like the lens flare in some of them.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Very Cute.





Space Face said:


> Different for sure.  I like the lens flare in some of them.



Thanks much to both. The lens flare was added as an afterthought. I thought it might tie the " story " in to each pic. I have to say my 3 year old grandson loves these. I had him in mind when I did them.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 23, 2020)

Very cute and very well done but needs a T-Rex and blood.


----------



## PJM (Oct 23, 2020)

Very clever.  It must have been a fun shoot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Very cute and very well done but needs a T-Rex and blood.


There are a couple T-Rex's in the background, but blurred, lol. No blood. My grandson would not have approved


PJM said:


> Very clever.  It must have been a fun shoot.


Thank you. Yes, it really was fun. I am going to have to do some more like this and soon.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 28, 2020)

I liked that top one Dean, as the dino seemed to be looking at the approaching asteroid with a wide eyed expression!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you much, sir! I may have to do more of this type this winter.


----------

